# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  ΥΠΝΗΛΙΑ

## d_o

καλημερα..θα ηθελα πολυ την συμβουλη .περναω μια δυσκολη αι πιεστικη φαση στη ζωη μου και ενω πρεπει να μαι συγκεντρωμενη και μεθοδικη κοιμαμαι παρα πολλες ωρες και δε ξερω πως να το αντιμετωππισω..εχω προβλημα?

----------


## PENAKI1986

καλημερα,σιγουρα η υπνηλια προερχεται απο την ασχημη ψυχολογια σου και ισως ειναι ενα καταφυγειο για εσενα,προβληματα εχουμε ολιο.θα ηθελες να μιλησεις πιο συγκεκριμενα για το τι περνας;;

----------


## d_o

ναι εχω πολλα προβληματα με την οικογενεια μου και ειναι σα να ειμαι ξενη στο ιδιο μου το σπιτι,προσπαθω να σωσω μια σχεση και δε μπορω,θελω να επικεντρωθω στη δουλεια μου που ειναι πολυ σημαντικη για μενα και εχει απομεινει 1,5 μηνας..και δε ξερω αν μπορω..δεν τα εχω καλα με τον εαυτο μου και δεν εχω καθολου αυτοπεποιθηση..δε πρεπει να κοιμαμαι ομως γιατι πρεπει να επικεντρωθω στα προβληματα μου..πως να πιστεψω στον εαυτο μου και να τα καταφερω?

----------


## PENAKI1986

καταρχην ηρεμησε...οταν λες οικογενεια εννοεις τους γονεις η μενεις με τον δεσμο σου;αν θες να μου πεις ποσο χρονων εισαι...αν κοιταξεις το μηνυμα σου θα δεις οτι εχεις βρει τι τα δημιουργει ολα κ αυτη ειναι η αρχη για να καταφερεις να λυσεις ολα οσα σε απασχολουν.γραφεις οτι δεν εχεις καθολου αυτοπεποιθηση τι νομιζεις οτι το δημιουργει αυτο;μηπως εχεισ στησει τον εαυτο σου στα 2 μετρα και τον πυροβολεις;

----------


## claire

ενδεχομένως να είναι ένας τρόπος του σώματος σου να αποφεύγει όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα.
γιατί δεν προσπαθείς να ξυπνάς την ώρα που πρέπει και μετά να πίνεις ένα καφεδάκι ώστε να σε κρατάει? ή να προσπαθείς να μένεις αρκετές ώρες έξω από το σπίτι, να κάνεις της δουλειές σου κι έτσι να είσαι σε σχετική εγρήγορση (πχ. μπορείς να πηγαίνεις να διαβάζεις σε αναγνωστήριο αν σπουδάζεις και όχι σπίτι κτλ κτλ)

επίσης, πες μας λίγα σχετικά με την έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης.

----------


## path

Ο υπνος ειναι μια αναγκη , οπως το νερο ας πουμε , η οπως το οξυγονο. Δεν μπορεις εσυ να πεις -ενω διψας - δεν θα πιω η θα πιω λιγο,,,θα πιεις ωσπου να ξεδιψασεις. μην τα βαζεις με τον υπνο σου, απλα σπαταλας πολυ ενεργεια με τα μπερδεματα σου, και αναλογα θες περισσοτερο υπνο για να αναπληρωσεις την ενεργεια αυτη.

----------

